# EURIBOR Tracker ACC mortgage



## cousin_borat (5 Jul 2010)

I currently have a relatively small mortgage with ACC, approx €140,000 remaining. I'm on a tracker rate of 3 Month EURIBOR rate + 1.25%. Given the uncertainty with interbank lending, would you stick with this or seek to change to a different mortgage type?

Thanks


----------



## cousin_borat (14 Jul 2010)

bump, anybody?


----------



## Sunny (14 Jul 2010)

You are better off on that tracker than a standard variable rate even if it is tracking Euribor. I would only come off it if you were looking to fix.


----------



## Towger (14 Jul 2010)

Will they let you change, it is a commercial mortgage? EURIBOR trackers are fairly standard on the continent. It is only in Ireland that the banks made the mistake of tracking the European Base Rate, I believe mainly for marketing reasons.

In any event 3 month EURIBOR + 1.25% (.835 + 1.25=2.085) is a very good rate for [broken link removed]and you will not get it again.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jul 2010)

Agreed, do not switch away from a Euribor tracker mortgage. 

Euribor 3 month rate have gone up aprox. 0.22% in recent months but it is still not worth switching to another mortgage package.


----------



## cousin_borat (20 Jul 2010)

Thanks Towger & CiaranT,

I guess ACC were traditionally the "farmers" bank, hence they would have had more of a tendancy to give commercial loans for buying property.


----------

